# downeaster or Smith electric V Spreaders



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

any one know how much the 8FT 1.0 to 2.0 yard electrics go for??? does anyone know of dealers for them in connecticut???


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Im looking for a 6.5 ft or 7 ft electric v box too,1-1.5 yds would be plenty. They seem to be rare in short versions.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

southford truck equipers is the guys i think im pretty sure


Jay


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

The company will sell direct to you, I called about 2 months ago, asking if I could buy direct, no problem.

I decided to by a Highway brand spreader instead.

Rick


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Southford sells Ice-O-Way. None are electric. Faitfield Plows or Burquip (NY) sell Downeaster and Smith respectively.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

*Mike*

Collinsville Power Eq. in Farmington sells Downeaster. Hartford Truck Eq. sells Smith brand. I have had excelant service from both companys.

Gene


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Ditto what Gene said. I just bought a Smith from Hartford Equipment last week. the smiths are bullet proof and very easy to maintain. I have have my older unit for 5 seasons and not one problem so far.
Johnny D, CALL MEEEEEEEE
860-608-1842


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

welli got a price from hartford truck for the 1.5 yard electric downeaster for 2988.00 and a 2.5 left over from last year for 2500.00.i feel for my truck its going to be to big.its a f250 LD.i think im better off with the 1.5 what do you guys think????


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

The unit itself may be big but you don't have to fill it to capacity.You will be saving $488 and be getting a bigger unit ,who know maybe you will find a bigger chassis to put it on .


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Is either of the downeasters stainless? If not dont bother to buy them. get the smith electric stainless for just anotehr 600.00. In 5 yrs you will thank me. Also the State of CT DMV was wacking p/u and one ton dumps last storm with overweight fines. Seems we are in a fiscal crisis, and this the way to combat the deficiat. Anyway, the smith electric stainless is 200-250# lighter than the downeaster, so that will ley you carry more material as well.
Dino


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

don`t get me started on the state of CT.i use to be a truck driver.now i do landscaping and im sure u know why dino.i have an old ford LA8000 dump and i don`t use it anymore and once again im sure you know why.


----------

